# Fastbacks: Bow Pedal style change



## Coyote (Dec 27, 2021)

When did Schwinn change the Fastback bow pedal style from single arrows to double arrows?
I generally thought it was in 1968
Here is a November 1967 (LC) with double arrows
(although it could be one of those transition times)
Advice appreciated!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2021)

A November stamped serial numbered drop out is within the normal transition period and it could and probably was used to build a frame at the beginning of the next year.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 28, 2021)

My MC Dec ‘67 FASTBACK has the same pedals. It was probably sold sometime in  ‘68


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 8, 2022)

This original Varsity has the single arrow bows.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 9, 2022)

My thoughts on the Bow Pedal styles from the Original Stingrays I’ve owned in the past and the ones I currently have.

1) The Large caps with single arrows were used on the 1964 and 1965 Super Deluxe Stingrays.
2) The Small caps with the single arrow were used on the 1966 Super Deluxe and ‘66-‘67 Fastbacks.
3) The Large dome end with the crimps and double arrows were used on the 1968 - ‘70 Fastbacks and Krates.

As mentioned, there is always an overlap with most all components on these bikes.
Plus I’ve seen a few odd styles of caps over the years that may be an owner or dealer swap ??


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 9, 2022)

Some years ago Gary Wold had a set of bows up on eBay and he was asking a real heavy price for them. They were NOS, small cap and had the new style band with the outer diamonds. They also had the stars around the outer rim of the cap. I was told by an expert in middleweights that those were a one year only pedal, 1967. So that pedal was the first version with the new bands and then for 68 and up the pedal was the same as the 67 issue but they did not have the stars around the cap rim. I have two pair off my 1969 Tandem and there are no stars on the caps. Small one year only detail that most likely is always missed if the caps are scuffed up. So that would make the small cap center arrow pedals a one year only pedal for 1966. Could you verify this by checking your 68's to see if the do or do not have the stars on the caps? It is a small detail and it's something I wasn't aware of until I asked about those $gold brick$ pedals Gary Wold was selling.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 10, 2022)

GT,
I’m trying to draw on my memory of many Stingray related items from years past. I used to know quite a bit, but have been away from the hobby for years.
You have jogged my memory and I do recall the rare one year bow pedal. Something about stars.

I took photos the other day of some of my pedal stock.
The first Bow pedals, large and small (64-67) I show above have a removable cap.
The last Bow pedal (68-70) I show is not a cap, but a dome with stars, crimp and outer diamonds.

These photos are not mine, but are in one of my old folders.
Are these the dome cap without stars that you are speaking about below?

I don’t do FB, as my loyalties are here on a dedicated bicycle site (CABE), but maybe the experts over there may know.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 10, 2022)

I can partially back that up about the stars on the 67s. My brother has an MC standard 3sp Stick Shift that had large diamond block pedals with stars around the periphery of the cap. Very rough, but visible. We picked up a minty pair with the stars for it at the Portland swap(on a 65 lt wt sears nonetheless). I can try and get example pics if needed. He may have thrown the rough ones away by now, but has a couple more 67 Standard Stingrays too.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 10, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> My thoughts on the Bow Pedal styles from the Original Stingrays I’ve owned in the past and the ones I currently have.
> 
> 1) The Large caps with single arrows were used on the 1964 and 1965 Super Deluxe Stingrays.
> 2) The Small caps with the single arrow were used on the 1966 Super Deluxe and ‘66-‘67 Fastbacks.
> ...



Another great post Chris, thank you! In the context of Fastbacks, I had thought the single arrow pair was 66 only, and double arrow were 67-68, this was from some of the FB groups. I have now updated my records with your intel plus the info on the caps/domes too, most helpful


----------

